# General knowlage



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm looking for info about overclocking and even liquid cooling if there is a book or even websites you know about

I've been having bad luck with websites because the ones i find the people seem to not know what they are talking about


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Liquid cooling is a basic waste of money. Air cooling is more than sufficient for any home PC.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok but I would like to learn both 

I found a book at my libary called PC hacks by o'reilly I'm learning alot from it


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read the link Tyree posted that is more than suffucient to be able to overclock a pc.


----------



## askpc (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the useful link Tyree.


----------

